# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Apakah pelanggan Majalah KOI's otomatis mendapat KOI's ID?

## seven7colour

Apakah pelanggan Majalah KOI's otomatis mendapat KOI's ID?
Jika tidak, pada form berlangganan majalah mungkin bisa ditambah pilihan paket berlangganan majalah + KOI's ID.

----------


## abahnasr

setahu saya sih enggak om.. saya untuk dapet ID bayarnya laen dari  bayar langganan majalah... kalo gak salah sih..
gimana om mod???

----------


## ad666

. . . pertanyaan selanjutnya . . . apakah anggota koi-s otomatis langganan majalah?  ::   (retorik mode on)

----------


## abahnasr

gak lah om.. gak pake yang otomatis om.. masih yang manual...   ::

----------


## Soegianto

yang pakai otomatis baaru hasrat melihat koi bgs hrg oke otomatis langsung beli
 ::

----------


## ad666

> yang pakai otomatis baaru hasrat melihat koi bgs hrg oke otomatis langsung beli


 . . .  wah kalo ane harus ngelewati satu saklar lagi . . . . istri . . .  ::

----------


## Soegianto

seremmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  ::   ::   ::   ::  

hahaha

----------


## abahnasr

kalo istri..... gak ikut2 ah......   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

jelasnya otomatis.......  ::   ::  ...bila bayar iuran ke dua2nya.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> jelasnya otomatis.......   ...bila bayar iuran ke dua2nya.......


Ternyata om Top bisa juga pakai snilies banyak   ::  

Maksudnya harusnya ada paket khusus yang lebih ekonomis untuk ber-Langganan Majalah + ber-Langganan KOI's ID.....   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Untuk yg udah ada Koi's ID, otomatis mendapat majalah 6 edisi gratis.
Tp klu mau, byr utk Kois ID dan langganan majalah secara terpisah jg gpp...hitung2 sumbangan utk Kois.

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> yang pakai otomatis baaru hasrat melihat koi bgs hrg oke otomatis langsung beli
> 
> 
> 
>  . . .  wah kalo ane harus ngelewati satu saklar lagi . . . . istri . . .


istri disetel automatis juga om.....  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Untuk yg udah ada Koi's ID, otomatis mendapat majalah 6 edisi gratis.
> Tp klu mau, byr utk Kois ID dan langganan majalah secara terpisah jg gpp...hitung2 sumbangan utk Kois.


Akhirnya....... saya daftar KOI's ID deh

----------


## ad666

> Untuk yg udah ada Koi's ID, otomatis mendapat majalah 6 edisi gratis.
> Tp klu mau, byr utk Kois ID dan langganan majalah secara terpisah jg gpp...hitung2 sumbangan utk Kois.


 berarti ane dapet jatah 6 episode dong om . . .acik-acik . . lah kirimnya kemana om?

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Untuk yg udah ada Koi's ID, otomatis mendapat majalah 6 edisi gratis.
> Tp klu mau, byr utk Kois ID dan langganan majalah secara terpisah jg gpp...hitung2 sumbangan utk Kois.
> 
> 
>  berarti ane dapet jatah 6 episode dong om . . .acik-acik . . lah kirimnya kemana om?


Udah bayar ongkos kirim belum ke Om Rudy Showa...?
Klu belum bayar, yah ga di kirim....
Klu udah byr, di tunggu aja om...

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Untuk yg udah ada Koi's ID, otomatis mendapat majalah 6 edisi gratis.
> Tp klu mau, byr utk Kois ID dan langganan majalah secara terpisah jg gpp...hitung2 sumbangan utk Kois.
> 
> 
> Akhirnya....... saya daftar KOI's ID deh


Jangan lupa jg bayar onngkos kirim nya yah om....

----------


## seven7colour

> Jangan lupa jg bayar onngkos kirim nya yah om....


Sudah trannsfer keanggotaan, tinggal ongkos kirim   ::  
Akhirnya jadi anggota KOI's   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> 
> Jangan lupa jg bayar onngkos kirim nya yah om....
> 
> 
> Sudah trannsfer keanggotaan, tinggal ongkos kirim   
> Akhirnya jadi anggota KOI's


Jangan lupa ingetin temen2, apalagi teman kita yg udah GC alias mas gajah!

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> 
> Jangan lupa jg bayar onngkos kirim nya yah om....
> 
> 
> Sudah trannsfer keanggotaan, tinggal ongkos kirim   
> Akhirnya jadi anggota KOI's


 . . .selamat bergabung om . . . (padahal baru daftar juga . . .  ::  )

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> ...



Hahahahahaha   ::

----------


## seven7colour

[quote=e-koi]


> Originally Posted by "William Pantoni":1k74z6et
> 
> 
> Jangan lupa jg bayar onngkos kirim nya yah om....
> 
> 
> Sudah trannsfer keanggotaan, tinggal ongkos kirim   
> Akhirnya jadi anggota KOI's


Jangan lupa ingetin temen2, apalagi teman kita yg udah GC alias mas gajah![/quote:1k74z6et]

Hahahahaha, pasti.......
Sudah siap-siap bergabung kok......

----------


## troy

om kolor pitu abis bergabung posting foto kolam donk.....

----------


## mrbunta

[quote=e-koi]


> Originally Posted by "William Pantoni":3heix6c8
> 
> 
> Jangan lupa jg bayar onngkos kirim nya yah om....
> 
> 
> Sudah trannsfer keanggotaan, tinggal ongkos kirim   
> Akhirnya jadi anggota KOI's


Jangan lupa ingetin temen2, apalagi teman kita yg udah GC alias mas gajah![/quote:3heix6c8]
lho loh loh.
kok kena lagi aku   ::   ::   ::  
udah daptar ke om rudy. tapi masih tunggu hari bagus kata om rudy.   ::  
masih di lihat kan primbon nya

----------


## seven7colour

> om kolor pitu abis bergabung posting foto kolam donk.....


Hahahahahahaha....
Okay, besok aku potret deh......
............................................Kolam om Troy   ::

----------


## mrbunta

suangarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
baru join langsung member koi's
ayo ayo ayo
yg udah GC tapi blom jadi member ayo daftar cepetttttttttttttttttttttt  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> suangarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> baru join langsung member koi's
> ayo ayo ayo
> yg udah GC tapi blom jadi member ayo daftar cepetttttttttttttttttttttt


om Bunta dan om Troy dong......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

kolor pitu emang suka kirim black mail ya.....  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::   ::  
sekarang kita yg kena ya troy. bentar lagi merambat ke om top
terus helmi, wahyu, terus jangan jangan .....   ::   ::   ::  
semua member kois

----------


## troy

> sekarang kita yg kena ya troy. bentar lagi merambat ke om top
> terus helmi, wahyu, terus jangan jangan .....     
> semua member kois


iya....dasar tukang black mail.....

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>     
> sekarang kita yg kena ya troy. bentar lagi merambat ke om top
> terus helmi, wahyu, terus jangan jangan .....     
> semua member kois
> 
> 
> iya....dasar tukang black mail.....


  ::   ::   ::  
Kok jadi OOT, balik-balik.....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## YudiHP

[quote=William Pantoni]


> Originally Posted by "William Pantoni":3igx49y3
> 
> Untuk yg udah ada Koi's ID, otomatis mendapat majalah 6 edisi gratis.
> Tp klu mau, byr utk Kois ID dan langganan majalah secara terpisah jg gpp...hitung2 sumbangan utk Kois.
> 
> 
>  berarti ane dapet jatah 6 episode dong om . . .acik-acik . . lah kirimnya kemana om?


Udah bayar ongkos kirim belum ke Om Rudy Showa...?
Klu belum bayar, yah ga di kirim....
Klu udah byr, di tunggu aja om...[/quote:3igx49y3]

Nambahin Om Wil,

Yang mandapatkan Majalah adalah anggota KOIS teregister, yaitu 200 orang pendaftar baru atau mereka yang melakukan registrasi keanggotaan ulang. Berlaku sejak edisi pertama majalah KOIS terbit. ( Karena KOI-S hanya mendapat jatah 200 examplar ), kalo dibagi semua anggota bisa bangkrut pak alias gak dapat untung malah bisa2 nombokin nih...

Bagi mereka yang mendaftarkan sebagai pelanggan majalah tidak secara otomatis menjadi kois member, karena Organisasi KOIS dan Majalah terpisah alias berdiri sendiri. Yang Organisasi non profit sedang majalah Profit orientat. 

Jadi kesimpulannya daftar kedua-duanya aja yah.. jangan sungkan2 he..he   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

kalau kondisi sekarang masih gratis ya om yudi?

----------


## YudiHP

> kalau kondisi sekarang masih gratis ya om yudi?


Iya Om Gajah, 
Nyaris 200 orang nih, bentar lagi ... ayo2 buruan bilangin temen/temin yg lain cepet2 daftar mumpung gratis majalah loh ...sapa tau tahun depan dah nggak lagi ....   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> kalau kondisi sekarang masih gratis ya om yudi?
> 
> 
> Iya Om Gajah, 
> Nyaris 200 orang nih, bentar lagi ... ayo2 buruan bilangin temen/temin yg lain cepet2 daftar mumpung gratis majalah loh ...sapa tau tahun depan dah nggak lagi ....


asikkkkkkk berarti aku masih dapet gratis majalahhhh.
aku udah titip om RUDY.

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by YudiHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Kalau gratisan cepat yah om Bunta ini.....  ::

----------


## troy

majalah nya di sumbangkan buat amal aja om gajah.....

----------


## seven7colour

> majalah nya di sumbangkan buat amal aja om gajah.....


ke om Troy............  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> majalah nya di sumbangkan buat amal aja om gajah.....


ya wes. di sumbangkan aja ya. tiap bulan udah dapet   ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Untuk yg udah ada Koi's ID, otomatis mendapat majalah 6 edisi gratis.
> Tp klu mau, byr utk Kois ID dan langganan majalah secara terpisah jg gpp...hitung2 sumbangan utk Kois.


om will saya baru daftar jadi anggota koi's, tinggal bayar iuran .nah berarti dapat majalah juga om?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Untuk yg udah ada Koi's ID, otomatis mendapat majalah 6 edisi gratis.
> Tp klu mau, byr utk Kois ID dan langganan majalah secara terpisah jg gpp...hitung2 sumbangan utk Kois.
> 
> 
> om will saya baru daftar jadi anggota koi's, tinggal bayar iuran .nah berarti dapat majalah juga om?


Seperti yg om Yudhi posting, gratis majalah hanya utk 200 org pertama yg daftar jd member resmi....

----------


## seven7colour

[quote=William Pantoni]


> Originally Posted by "William Pantoni":2o1c15zm
> 
> Untuk yg udah ada Koi's ID, otomatis mendapat majalah 6 edisi gratis.
> Tp klu mau, byr utk Kois ID dan langganan majalah secara terpisah jg gpp...hitung2 sumbangan utk Kois.
> 
> 
> om will saya baru daftar jadi anggota koi's, tinggal bayar iuran .nah berarti dapat majalah juga om?


Seperti yg om Yudhi posting, gratis majalah hanya utk 200 org pertama yg daftar jd member resmi....[/quote:2o1c15zm]

Saya anggota ke berapa yah?
Belum dapat kabar.......  ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

[quote=William Pantoni]


> Originally Posted by "William Pantoni":3s3byj6n
> 
> Untuk yg udah ada Koi's ID, otomatis mendapat majalah 6 edisi gratis.
> Tp klu mau, byr utk Kois ID dan langganan majalah secara terpisah jg gpp...hitung2 sumbangan utk Kois.
> 
> 
> om will saya baru daftar jadi anggota koi's, tinggal bayar iuran .nah berarti dapat majalah juga om?


Seperti yg om Yudhi posting, gratis majalah hanya utk 200 org pertama yg daftar jd member resmi....[/quote:3s3byj6n]

nah maksudnya itu apakah saya termaksud ke 200 orang itu om, kalo nga juga nga masalah om  ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

hehehehehe


yg jelas semangkin banyak yg gabung maka akan semangkin ramai dan semangkin baik dgn begitu tambah silaturahim

yg mau gabung jadi member ayo silahkan begitu juga yg tdk mau tetap kami hormati keinginannya tsb.

utk menjadi member ada beberapa syarat diantaranya:

1.mengisi formulir keanggotaan
2.iuran keanggotaan sebesar Rp 100.000,- pertahun di transfer ke rek Yudi Hanipurwoko

beberapa fasilitas utk member diantaranya diberikan no id utk identitas, diberikan diskon saat biaya pendaftaran kontes serta dapat kami berikan majalah utk 6 edisi jika mau menambahkan biaya ongkos kirim yg di transfer ke rek yunita rihartini yg disesuaikan dgn jauh dekatnya lokasi seperti contoh (biaya ongkir utk jabotabek per edisi Rp 7000, utk jawa Rp 10000,- sedangkan utk luar jawa Rp 12000,-).

dan ada beberapa fasilitas di forum salah satunya lelang misalnya bagi mereka yg memiliki id kois dia diperbolehkan utk menjual ikannya disana.

sedangkan kawan ** yg tdk bersedia menjadi member tetap kami perhatikan misalnya tetap boleh bersilaturahim diantara sesama penggemar koi yg hadir disana.
tetap boleh menikmati majalah dgn cara membeli langsung ke agen terdekat atau jika mau berlangganan langsung juga boleh dan tetap kami bantu utk proses pengirimannya.

hanya mereka belum bisa ikut di acara lelang dikarenakan sampai saat ini begitulah kebijakkan yg diambil oleh pengurus.
akan tetapi jika mau beli ikan lelang silahkan saja asal sudah memperkenalkan diri di tread perkenalan.

semua itu hanya semata utk silaturahim supaya kita tetap dapat berjabat erat bersahabat dgn lantaran IKAN KOI.
yg pastinya akan ada selalu kurang dan lebih dari itu semua, kami percaya dgn persahabatan semua itu dapat kita atasi secara bersama sama.

terima kasih dan selamat datang utk semua penggemar ikan koi dimana saja berada di forum tercinta ini.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> hehehehehe
> 
> 
> yg jelas semangkin banyak yg gabung maka akan semangkin ramai dan semangkin baik dgn begitu tambah silaturahim
> 
> yg mau gabung jadi member ayo silahkan begitu juga yg tdk mau tetap kami hormati keinginannya tsb.
> 
> utk menjadi member ada beberapa syarat diantaranya:
> 
> ...


om showa jadinnya saya dapet nga ? kalo dapet saya langsung transfer biaya kirim nih .  ::   ::   ::  

Btw yang teuku wisnu accountnya udah nga ada yah...kemarin sy coba transfer ke situ om.

----------


## showa

kalo sudah bayar iuran dan ongkir pasti dapat om tinggal smskan aja alamat lengkapnya ke hp 085213300473.

utk iuran bayarnya tdk ke rek teuku averos lagi om melainkan ke rekening yudi hanipurwoko sedangkan ongkir ke rek bca atas nama yunita rihartini dgn no ac 6870544632.

tks.

----------


## ad666

. . .majalah sedang dalam proses 'baca' . . .  ::   . .. sip markisip . . .

----------


## seven7colour

> . . .majalah sedang dalam proses 'baca' . . .   . .. sip markisip . . .


  ::   Edisi 4 nya mengalami banyak kemajuan yah   ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> kalo sudah bayar iuran dan ongkir pasti dapat om tinggal smskan aja alamat lengkapnya ke hp 085213300473.
> 
> utk iuran bayarnya tdk ke rek teuku averos lagi om melainkan ke rekening yudi hanipurwoko sedangkan ongkir ke rek bca atas nama yunita rihartini dgn no ac 6870544632.
> 
> tks.


iuran sudah bayar ke rekening kois om tapi belum email. ongkir segera btw berapa yah ? siap laksanakan ......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> kalo sudah bayar iuran dan ongkir pasti dapat om tinggal smskan aja alamat lengkapnya ke hp 085213300473.
> 
> utk iuran bayarnya tdk ke rek teuku averos lagi om melainkan ke rekening yudi hanipurwoko sedangkan ongkir ke rek bca atas nama yunita rihartini dgn no ac 6870544632.
> 
> tks.
> 
> 
> iuran sudah bayar ke rekening kois om tapi belum email. ongkir segera btw berapa yah ? siap laksanakan ......



Biaya ongkir utk jabotabek per edisi Rp 7000, utk jawa Rp 10000,- sedangkan utk luar jawa Rp 12000,-
Ongkir di transfer ke rekening bca atas nama yunita rihartini dgn no ac 6870544632.

Untuk lebih jelasnya viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1081&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=150

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Originally Posted by mikaelsebastian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by showa
> 
> ...

----------


## seven7colour

Kok cuma quote saja?  ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

dada pak di dalam kotak nga tau salah nulisnya kali hehehe.....

btw thanks sekali lagi pak infonya ongkir sudah ditransfer hehehe....  ::   ::  

udah nga sabar nunggu kiriman hehehe :P  :P

----------


## seven7colour

> dada pak di dalam kotak nga tau salah nulisnya kali hehehe.....
> 
> btw thanks sekali lagi pak infonya ongkir sudah ditransfer hehehe....   
> 
> udah nga sabar nunggu kiriman hehehe :P  :P


Tinggal nunggu KOI-s ID juga yah   ::

----------


## showa

jgn lupa pm nya di tunggu utk kros cek nama beserta alamatnya.

----------


## seven7colour

> jgn lupa pm nya di tunggu utk kros cek nama beserta alamatnya.


Telah dilaksanakan om, terima kasih.....  ::  

Harap-harap cemas moga-moga dapat nomor cantik   ::

----------

